# Hayley Atwell bekommt eigene Serie - Hauptrolle in "Agent Carter"



## Death Row (3 Jan. 2014)

Klar, sie heißt auch *Hayley *und ich stöbere auf Filmseiten herum. Darum fiel mir das auch direkt ins Auge 





Nach der durchaus positiven Resonanz zum Marvel One-Shot (ein Kurzfilm) "Agent Carter" war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Hayley ein Angebot zu einer Serie über die Agentin Peggy Carter vorgelegt bekommen hat. 

Wann die Dreharbeiten genau stattfinden kann ich nicht daraus erlesen, aber die Serie wird wohl Ende 2014 starten. Vorher wird man sie aber in *"Captain America: The Winter Soldier" *bewundern dürfen. Kinostart ist der *1.Mai 2014*

Den One-Shot "Agent Carter" kann man auf der Blu-ray von "Iron Man 3" bewundern.

Quelle: Hayley Atwell lands starring role in Captain America spin-off Agent Carter - 3am & Mirror Online


----------



## Hehnii (3 Jan. 2014)

:WOW: Die Produktion der Serie startet in Kürze, weil eine Ausstrahlung noch Ende 2014 erfolgen soll! :WOW:
Hoffentlich vergeht das Jahr schön schnell! 
:thx: Dir "Death"!


----------

